# New D-100 Vastex dryer



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Just got my new Vastex D-100 dryer.
Fantastick little dryer.
I am basicacly jelling plastisol transfers.
So I will be doing some experimenting to find out what speed the belt should be.
And what tempiture I should set it.
Any suggestions would be appriasiated.
Small foot print great little dryer.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Grats. I will be following this thread. I wish there was something with scrub air in this range. I so want to know if it can be forced to handle water based. But regardless some real world insights will be good rather then hearing the sales pitches again.


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know if it can do water based.
They claim it can.
I am basicaly going to use it for plastisol transfers.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I know. They make some hefty claims about discharge so until I take the leap all the info I get is marketing spin not real life. Right now I am doing flash curing without forced air so how much worse can I be lol. I am also considering doing transfers for myself as well so I can heat press my designs on the road. But hey I still like the idea of this drier a lot lol.


----------



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

we just bought one at the ISS. I don't see why people say you need forced air to evaporate the water. When you boil water do you use forced air? I don't. And 60 seconds is 60 seconds on any size dryer. We discharged several shirts last night and they turned out fine. I love this little dryer so far. we got it a little too hot on the first few up around 395 to 400 on the ink. Gunna work on it some more to get the right adjustments for heater height, temp, and belt speed.


----------



## Raymee (Apr 28, 2007)

Run the dryer slower for water-based. 

If your dryer is new, I imagine it included helpful info? Vastex has a rep for good customer service.


----------



## tkster95 (Aug 11, 2011)

How is this dryer with exhaust? I'm flash curing at the moment and it can get pretty smokey at times. I have to use fans and keep the garage door half way open to keep it ventilated. Would a dryer like this alleviate all that?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh it does. That's why I purchased a Vastex air flash. It has worked wonderfully for wb. I use the 2 platen rotary table they sell as an accessory and it nearly keeps up with my manual printing. I am still waiting on some solid real life feed back on the d100. I want one but i really wanted someone else other then the sales guy to tell me how it worked for wb prints. The amount of water vapor that hovers over the print on a good water based print is significant so i cant just trust their video about curing dtg prints and stuff like that. Its still a pretty big investment for a one guy shop that's bootstrapping his operation so until its absolutely needed or until someone can convince me its going to get me consistent results at 2 to 2.5 mins. under the heat I am going to wait and see. If they want to send me one to test I would be more then happy to take one for the team and give it a shot.


----------



## 13apostle (Nov 28, 2012)

My D-100 is works great for discharge and I am sure it would work great for WB. We just open the garage door and wear mask which is just safe for any dryer you use with discharge ink. People at the show were telling us you cant do discharge on a 4 ft conveyor. 60 seconds is 60 seconds on any dryer of any length.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

How many transfers per hour are you getting on that D100. Thats all I want to print is transfers. Getting around 150 per hour under a flash unit. I would like to see at least 200 an hour on that machine. Le me know when you can.


----------



## Chuckie C (Sep 22, 2007)

Ounce you get it set up.
You can go thru a pile of them.
It depends on how fast you can print them.
I have the heat set at about 6 1/2 speed 65 Height 6 inches.
Hope this helps.


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

In 2007 I bought the DB-120 which the D-100 replaced. I love it. I've been using it everyday since I've owned it. I do plastisol and discharge. Discharge takes a little time since I have to slow the belt down so much. Last October I had to replace the motor that runs the belt.
Vastex makes the best stuff!! My entire shop is Vastex.


----------



## Cureous (Oct 23, 2012)

13apostle said:


> My D-100 is works great for discharge and I am sure it would work great for WB. We just open the garage door and wear mask which is just safe for any dryer you use with discharge ink. People at the show were telling us you cant do discharge on a 4 ft conveyor. 60 seconds is 60 seconds on any dryer of any length.


If you can smell the sulfur of the discharge ink after it's passed through the dryer, it's not cured.

You are wrong 60 seconds in all dryers is the same.  Besides different production rates, a longer dryer will be able to hold a shirt at 320F. Holding at 320F is better than peaking at 320F before the shirt exits.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys, I want to buy this dryer to do plastisol transfers myself, eventually. However, I have to learn the whole process, so I was considering starting with Vastex F-100 entry level flash with the rotary pallet attached. What's the going price on the rotary pallets? And also, what press are you guys making those plastisol transfers on? Sorry to high jack the thread.


----------



## scottiblasto (Oct 23, 2012)

What's the retail price on a d-100? Are there any comparable units with the similar footprint/price range? Thanks in advance, this is my first post!


----------



## debiak (Apr 30, 2013)

Seven years ago, I worked for Vastex for 5 years. I was their customer service manager and I can tell you that they have good, solid equipment with the best warranties in the biz and they DO stand behind their warranties!!! I'm glad that they still have good CS since I no longer work there. As far as settings go, your dryer should have come with a manual that tells you how high to set your heaters above the belt, and the temp and the time it takes starting when it enters the tunnel until it comes out. A heat gun is a great thing to have as well. If any of you are looking for Vastex equipment, I know the best place to buy it. When I worked there, one of their dealer's always had the best pricing and service and knowledge, and he shares his knowledge for free! PM me if you want his contact info. Good luck, everyone! - Debi


----------



## kevinwilson1981 (Nov 8, 2006)

Vastex D-100 - $1,495.00 List Price


----------



## scottiblasto (Oct 23, 2012)

kevinwilson1981 said:


> Vastex D-100 - $1,495.00 List Price


Thanks dude! Do you know of other comparable units in This range?


----------



## kenjicao (Jun 14, 2013)

Hopefully putting in the order for my vastex d-100 tomorrow morning. Retail is at 1450 and should take about 4-5 days to ship from Pennsylvania to Washington state. Next best dryer I think would be a BBC conveyor dryer for 1500 you can't go wrong especially since I'm going from a flash unit to cure at 325 to a conveyor dryer


----------



## kevinwilson1981 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sent you a message.


----------



## FlashGraphx (Aug 20, 2013)

I am planning on screenprinting at local festivals. So my question is, does the D100 smoke too much to use where there are going to be a lot of people milling around? If so, should I just use a flash dryer? Only printing one color per shirt.

Thanks for your input.
Trick


----------



## Starkat (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree the vastex d 100 gets the job done! Fire up quick and gives a consistent temp when checked with temp gun


----------

